# WTF Shimano



## TwoWheelinTim (Apr 6, 2003)

The bike is two years old with Shimano Ultegra drive train. The cables are still OEM. I know they are the cables that came with the shifters and brakes, I built the bike. I took them from the unopened packages and installed them myself. I noticed this weekend they ALL are rusting. WTF? Is shimano that cheap they can't afford to supply stainless steel cables with a groupo costing in the neighborhood of a thousand dollars?

That's infuriating.

Tim


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

two years is about 18 months longer than you should expect cable to last. atmo


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

TwoWheelinTim said:


> The bike is two years old with Shimano Ultegra drive train. The cables are still OEM. I know they are the cables that came with the shifters and brakes, I built the bike. I took them from the unopened packages and installed them myself. I noticed this weekend they ALL are rusting. WTF? Is shimano that cheap they can't afford to supply stainless steel cables with a groupo costing in the neighborhood of a thousand dollars?
> 
> That's infuriating.
> 
> Tim


 I don't know about the spec on Ultegra cables, but you can't use stainless for everything. It's not as strong as mild steel and has some other undesirable characteristics. Put Boeshield on the new cables every time you lube the bike, also on all exposed bolt heads. As I understand it, Boeshield was actually designed to protect aircraft control cables from rusting before it was adapted for bike use.

I've got 2 years and 7500 miles on a set of Shimano cables. I asked the dealer's mechanic if it was time to replace them. He said if there's no wear or corrosion there's no need to replace them, and has seen cables go a lot further than 7500 miles. He said you often end up with wear in the sleeves near the cable ends, and if those aren't trimmed they can start to wear the cables.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Only the DuraAce cables are stainless.

2 years is a bit long to be running the same cables for though! Put some new inners and outers on your bike: you'll be amazed by how good the shifting is ;-)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

My bike has 25 year old cables..............................


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Mortgage your house and pre-order the new Shimano electronic group!


----------



## chopsuuy (May 21, 2008)

kytyree said:


> Mortgage your house and pre-order the new Shimano electronic group!


Well, with the decreasing price of homes, not sure if I have any equity to spare for this electronic Shimano.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

good point, I doubt I have enough equity in this house for what I saw that group listed at.

Anyone seen an MSRP for the 2009 Campy groups? I am sure they are very affordable as well.

How about the 09 version of Shimano's carbon crank is that thing still like a billion dollars?


----------



## luffy (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope you're joking...


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

Life is good when the only thing you can ***** about is cables.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

lube cables, and they won't rust. I too am a little surprised Ultegra ships with non-stainless. Oh well.


----------

